# Would you fuck her?



## Imosted (Sep 22, 2011)

so couple of weeks ago i heard that this chick at another bar got so drunk and shat herself outside, but i never had the chance to see it,
anyways my body found a pic of her through a friend....

SO WOULD YOU FUCK HER, LOL pls be honest.








This is why i love my job lol, have to deal with this kinda SHIT every night.....


----------



## colochine (Sep 23, 2011)

^ this guy would...


----------



## LightBearer (Sep 23, 2011)

dam thats rough, wonder what her reaction was when she woke, and where the fuck are her friends?
i could totally see someone taking her home and fucking her and waking up next to her and a pile of shit inbetween


----------



## Disturbed (Sep 23, 2011)

*Thanks*

i cant finish my meal..........lol.


----------



## bmw (Sep 23, 2011)

I'd hit it.


----------



## Imosted (Sep 23, 2011)

bmw said:


> I'd hit it.




I know you would lol


----------



## fisher4550 (Sep 23, 2011)

I think Id leave that alone.


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 23, 2011)

bmw said:


> I'd hit it.


 
The old me would, the new in love me says !


----------



## Big Pimpin (Sep 23, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> The old me would, the new in love me says !




Did you meet someone special in the county lock up Retlaw?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Sep 23, 2011)

hose her down and fuck her


----------



## BillHicksFan (Sep 23, 2011)

Imosted said:


> so couple of weeks ago i heard that this chick at another bar got so drunk and shat herself outside, but i never had the chance to see it,
> anyways my body found a pic of her through a friend....
> 
> SO WOULD YOU FUCK HER, LOL pls be honest.
> ...




Classy


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 23, 2011)

no but as gross as it is i'd help her clean up and get sent home safe. looks like the perfect target for anyone looking for a girl too drunk to defend herself. i've had jobs taking care of the elderly and the retarded to be precise albeit not politically correct. shit happens. she's someone's daughter. i'd also avoid the cheap tap beer in that bar.


----------



## custom (Sep 23, 2011)

Imosted said:


> so couple of weeks ago i heard that this chick at another bar got so drunk and shat herself outside, but i never had the chance to see it,
> anyways my body found a pic of her through a friend....
> 
> SO WOULD YOU FUCK HER, LOL pls be honest.
> ...


Looks like she needs a little fiber in her diet.   lol


----------



## Rednack (Sep 23, 2011)

custom said:


> Looks like she needs a little fiber in her diet.   lol


fiber hell, that bitch needs a corn cob...


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 23, 2011)

I think the real question here is would you lick her asshole. Splash a little beer on the turd canal and fire up the tongue rudder.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 23, 2011)

Can I hose her down the hit it?


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 23, 2011)

Raaaalllph! Man, they must've had a rough week! 

But it's gonna get a lot worse when they wake up from their coma.


----------



## Imosted (Sep 23, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> no but as gross as it is i'd help her clean up and get sent home safe. looks like the perfect target for anyone looking for a girl too drunk to defend herself. i've had jobs taking care of the elderly and the retarded to be precise albeit not politically correct. shit happens. she's someone's daughter. i'd also avoid the cheap tap beer in that bar.




She was picked up by the police after the photo was taken, she spent the night in drunk tank(that's what we call it )

This happens every year in september, there are 3 universities and 5 colleges in my city so there is like 60 000 students, the population is 250 000
student loans come in september so everyone heads out and gets wasted.

Anyways i think this pic is from a wednesday night and in that club the photo is taken, everything is 3$. yeah, even  jack daniels shot is 3$.
So it gets pretty bad, lol


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 23, 2011)

Ive blacked out more times than i can remember... i have pee'd on a tacobell drive through menu while trying to order(they would not serve me).  but i still cant fathom being so drunk you take off all your cloths and shit your self on the side walk!!! and yes i did hit it (i was in the drunk tank with her)


----------



## Lordsks (Sep 23, 2011)

Thats an oral only situation


----------



## oufinny (Sep 23, 2011)

I would puke if I saw that... once shit is involved that crosses an uncrossable line for me.  Bitch needs some water, gatorade and a fire hose to clean off her ass.


----------



## Rednack (Sep 23, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I would puke if I saw that... once shit is involved that crosses an uncrossable line for me.  Bitch needs some water, gatorade and a fire hose to clean off her ass.


don't be so modest, if you're anything like your post here, i'm sure you have a hidden dookie fetish...


----------



## oufinny (Sep 23, 2011)

Rednack said:


> don't be so modest, if you're anything like your post here, i'm sure you have a hidden dookie fetish...



I will lick a clean ass with no shame, that thing has even the least bit of funk to it and I back away like a black guy from a cop car!


----------



## Rednack (Sep 23, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I will lick a clean ass with no shame, that thing has even the least bit of funk to it and I back away like a black guy from a cop car!


so much for taking one for the team then, huh?


----------



## Curt James (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## ExLe (Sep 23, 2011)

Nasty bitch


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Sep 23, 2011)

without a fucking doubt...


----------



## cschaaf (Sep 23, 2011)

i would never drink again if i did stupid shit like that, seriously, thats intervention material lol


----------



## Getbigodietryin (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow! Her daddy must be proud. Hahaha


----------



## fisher4550 (Sep 24, 2011)

Curt James said:


>



I think she would need more than just that one roll.


----------



## Rednack (Sep 24, 2011)

That bitch needs a wet vac...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 24, 2011)

i've never once seen anyone THAT stoned and yet oddly marijuana is illegal and booze isn't. so glad the  government is looking out for us.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 24, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i've never once seen anyone THAT stoned and yet oddly marijuana is illegal and booze isn't. so glad the  government is looking out for us.


----------



## NeilPearson (Sep 24, 2011)

That was truly nasty


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 24, 2011)

NeilPearson said:


> That was truly nasty


 been gone a while yes..


----------



## NeilPearson (Sep 24, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> been gone a while yes..



yeah... it is normally this nasty these days?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 24, 2011)

NeilPearson said:


> yeah... it is normally this nasty these days?


 evr sell your house in az. I decided to keep my 2 rental down in az
and picked up a few more because of the market slump


----------



## NeilPearson (Sep 24, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> evr sell your house in az. I decided to keep my 2 rental down in az
> and picked up a few more because of the market slump



No, I am sitting on it paying a mortgage for about 200k more than its worth and nobody will refinance it or do shit


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 24, 2011)

NeilPearson said:


> No, I am sitting on it paying a mortgage for about 200k more than its worth and nobody will refinance it or do shit


 yea the market hasn't hit bottom yet.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 25, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> hose her down and fuck her



^^^ this


----------



## anab0lix (Sep 25, 2011)

Hahahahaha oh man that's fucking classic. Anybodyfind out who she is?


----------



## Imosted (Sep 25, 2011)

anab0lix said:


> Hahahahaha oh man that's fucking classic. Anybodyfind out who she is?



We think that she is a server in one of the restaurants in my city...dont know her name or anything else.


----------



## anab0lix (Sep 25, 2011)

Haha im sure she quit after that


----------



## bmw (Sep 25, 2011)

I'd fuck her dirty ass, make her suck it clean, then take a shit on her chest.


----------



## bmw (Sep 25, 2011)

also...she's cheating on you bro.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 26, 2011)

fap fap fap


----------



## .V. (Sep 26, 2011)

little wing said:


> no but as gross as it is i'd help her clean up and get sent home safe. Looks like the perfect target for anyone looking for a girl too drunk to defend herself. I've had jobs taking care of the elderly and the retarded to be precise albeit not politically correct. Shit happens. She's someone's daughter. I'd also avoid the cheap tap beer in that bar.



^^^
this


----------



## tommygunz (Sep 26, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> looks like the perfect target for anyone looking for a girl too drunk to defend herself.



I'm gonna say it looks like her defense mechanism may have been deployed


----------



## Imosted (Sep 26, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> Little Wing said:
> 
> 
> > looks like the perfect target for anyone looking for a girl too drunk to defend herself.
> ...





^^^^good one, lol


----------



## KelJu (Sep 26, 2011)

I agree, and also it suddenly occurred to me that if humans all shat explosive diarrhea at a would be rapist, there would be far less rape in the world.


----------



## bmw (Sep 28, 2011)

KelJu said:


> I agree, and also it suddenly occurred to me that if humans all shat explosive diarrhea at a would be rapist, there would be far less rape in the world.



you've just given me a great idea for a new product bro!!!!

brb, gonna be a bajillionaire!


----------



## Mrs.V. (Sep 28, 2011)

No offense to ANYONE, but too damn bad I wasn't with her that night...

First off, i wouldn't have LET her get to THAT stage of drunkenness, but secondly, if I didn't notice she was THAT shitfaced ( ok, so its the OTHER end, NOT her face ), I would just clean her up and get her the hell OUTTA that surrounding and get her home safe...

Sorry to spoil the fun here, but shame on whoever LET her get to THAT level of intoxication...


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Sep 28, 2011)




----------

